
Israeli Cronus “Imitates the way computer hackers think” - tcpipcowboy
https://cronus-cyber.com/
======
tcpipcowboy
I wonder if there are pattern-based behavior analysis and statistics on
machine-based penetration testing in comparison to human penetration tester
habits and results. I'm generally suspicious of AI and even more so of
machine-based automation that works without a traditional AI engine. The
suspicion is not a commentary on AI itself, but my own failure to anticipate
(occasionally) an AI's next move since modern AI has moved far beyond
imitation of "human" models and can be quite cagey :-)

